# Yamaha NS1000M's



## Guest (Nov 14, 2006)

I've been offered a pair of these, at a reasonable price. However, I've noticed what appears to be some damage to the mid range unit - it's the green dome shaped piece behind the black grille. The damage is best described as some cracking and flaking of the green material. Does anyone know what this is? or if it needs replacing, a scource of parts? I thought it just might be some sort of (plastic?) protection over the dome - as far as I can tell from my brief listening everything seems to be working fine. If anyone could shed some light on this I'd be really grateful! - thanks


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

The only source would be Yamaha.

800-292-2892 in the US, not sure about elsewhere.


----------

